# Code P1152?



## ras812 (Jun 4, 2004)

Can someone please tell me what this code is? My check engine light just came on and this is the code that came up. The car is a 2001 vw jetta glx vr6. Thanks


----------



## Mark4VR6 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Code P1152? (ras812)*

Bank 1, Long Term Fuel Trim, Range 2 Leanness Lower Limit Exceeded according to Bentley. Don't know what that means though.


----------



## Nukeplant (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Code P1152? (ras812)*

Does anyone have a resolution for this particular code? P1152


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Code P1152? (Nukeplant)*

Vacuum leak! Check all hoses that go to and from the intake manifold, the purge caniser (EVAP) and the fuel pressure regulator.
Once this possibility is eliminated, check your MAF!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Code P1152? (vasillalov)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1260842


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Code P1152? (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1260842










17560 to keep ya happy.


----------



## 03wolfie (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Code P1152? (ras812)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1489960


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Code P1152? (silentdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03wolfie* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1489960

*narf* plz, stop that.

_Quote, originally posted by *silentdub* »_17560 to keep ya happy.

You have'nt understand the problem, obd-2 tools, can not give ALL vag-codes. just converting the codes is a fast and dirty solution, not a good solution.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Code P1152? (Theresias)*

Whatever, man.
I'm just trying to help the common man out.

Well, it is not helpful and is violating the rules of the forum. - Gozer


_Modified by Gozer The Destructor at 9:45 AM 8-2-2004_


----------

